# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Tax Return for Australian Working Holiday Visa

## Atravel

Hello fellow travelers!!!  Was just curious if anyone could inform me the best way to do my tax return for when I leave Australia.    Which one is the easiest???  The fastest???  Etc.  And is it confusing???     I will be leaving Australia the 2nd week of April, I believe.  So I have enough time to figure out which place is the best but if anyone can give me any first hand information it would be so nice!

----------


## davidsmith36

Australia has a unique tax year that begins on July 1 and ends on June 30 of the following year.Everyone living and working in Australia must declare their income. The amount of hours worked and the type of visa you are on do not matter.

----------

